# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Illegal Immigration

## waltky

Granny says, "Now GOP gonna suck up to the Hispexicans so's dey don't get spanked inna next election...
 :Shocked: 
*GOP mulling change in immigration stance*
_WASHINGTON, Nov. 10,`12 (UPI) -- Republicans are reconsidering immigration policy in light of the role Latino voters played in re-electing U.S. President Barack Obama, political analysts said._



> Latinos favored Obama over Republican nominee Mitt Romney by 40 percent, and many within the GOP are reconsidering their tough stance on touchy issues such as amnesty, The Hill reported Saturday.  Right-wing talk show host Sean Hannity said Thursday he had evolved on the issue, while House Speaker John Boehner, R-Ohio, said the party was "long overdue" in developing a "comprehensive approach."
> 
> Washington Post columnist and Fox News commentator Charles Krauthammer wrote Friday that Republicans must consider "full legal normalization (just short of citizenship) in return for full border enforcement."  Some Republicans aren't convinced that change is needed, The Hill said.  Rush Limbaugh argued on his radio talk show Friday that Hispanics were moving to the Democratic Party because of its positions on taxes and welfare, not immigration.
> 
> Rep. John Fleming, R-La, Friday chastised Boehner for "getting ahead" of House Republicans on immigration.  Fleming said there had been "zero discussion" on the issue.  Republican inaction on immigration reform is "unsustainable," said Al Cardenas, president of the American Conservation Union.  "Conservatives cannot advocate the status quo," he said. "It's indefensible."
> 
> Read more: GOP mulling change in immigration stance after election loss - UPI.com

----------

Polly Kong (11-11-2012),Roadmaster (11-11-2012)

----------


## Roadmaster

They just opened the gates. The government does no American any good by doing this. All they care about is votes.

----------

waltky (11-11-2012)

----------


## Polly Kong

I consider this awesome news! I definitely think a path to citizenship is needed. This is a good sign for the prospects of comprehensive immigration reform this coming year!

Look, it really is time to stop trying to get rid of Latinos and get with non-racist modernity here. There are GOING to be more Latinos in this country as time goes on. It's a good thing. Diversity is not evil. It's time to embrace it.

----------


## countryboy

> I consider this awesome news! I definitely think a path to citizenship is needed. This is a good sign for the prospects of comprehensive immigration reform this coming year!
> 
> Look, it really is time to stop trying to get rid of Latinos and get with non-racist modernity here. There are GOING to be more Latinos in this country as time goes on. It's a good thing. Diversity is not evil. It's time to embrace it.


For most of us, it has nothing to do with racism Polly. Unless, as a hispanic I am racist toward other hispanics. It is about a desire to control our borders. What is a sovereign nation without borders? There can be no progress towards "a pathway to citizenship" until we protect our borders.

Are you actually equating porous borders with modernity? Sure sounds like it to moi.

----------


## waltky

Boehner tryin' to kiss up to the Hispexicans...
 :Kiss: 
*Boehner on ‘Comprehensive’ Immigration Reform: ‘On An Issue This Big, the President Has to Lead’*
_November 9, 2012 – Speaker of the House John Boehner (R-Ohio)  said “it’s time to get  the job done” when it comes to comprehensive  immigration reform, and  that President Barack Obama has to take the  helm_



> “On an issue this big, the president has to lead,” Boehner told   reporters during a Capitol Hill press briefing on Friday.  “I think   members on both sides of the aisle want to resolve this issue.”  “The president’s going to have to lead here,” said Boehner.  The top Republican in the House was repeating his comments that a   “comprehensive approach” to immigration is long overdue, which he had   made in an interview with ABC’s “World News with Diane Sawyer” on Thursday.
> 
> “Well, I’m not talking about a 3,000-page bill,” the Speaker said.    “What I’m talking about is a common sense, step-by-step approach that   would secure our borders, allow us to enforce the laws and fix a broken   immigration system.”  “But are you endorsing a pathway to citizenship?” Boehner was then asked.  “I’m not going to get into any of the details of how you would get there,” he said, “it’s just time to get the job done.”
> 
> Source


See also:

*Boehner opens door to ‘comprehensive’ immigration*
_Thursday, November 8, 2012 -House Speaker John A. Boehner  said Thursday that his chamber will try to make progress on  “comprehensive” immigration reform — a nod to the growing power of  Hispanics, but a move that could produce a bloody battle within his own  party, depending on how far he pushes his troops._



> “It’s an  important issue that I think ought to be dealt with. This issue has been  around far too long,” the Ohio Republican told ABC’s Diane Sawyer  in an interview. “While I believe it’s important for us to secure our  borders and to enforce our laws, I think a comprehensive approach is  long overdue, and I’m confident that the president, myself, others, can  find the common ground to take care of this issue once and for all.”  He  used the term “comprehensive,” which for immigration-rights advocates  has generally meant legalizing the estimated 11 million illegal  immigrants already in the U.S.  Mr. Boehner,  though, didn’t say exactly what approach he would take. Many  Republicans say granting illegal immigrants any legal status amounts to  amnesty.
> 
> In another interview with USA Today on Thursday, Mr. Boehner  also mentioned immigration, saying that it’s “important that we find  common ground with our colleagues and deal with this issue  forthrightly.”  In singling out immigration for attention, Mr. Boehner joins President Obama and Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid, who a day earlier called immigration “a very, very high priority” for his chamber. Mr. Reid vowed to hold votes on the issue.  Kevin Smith, a spokesman for Mr. Boehner, said Thursday evening that any action will require that Mr. Obama step up.  “The  speaker believes we must secure our borders, enforce our laws and  reform our immigration system,” the spokesman said. “He also believes  that has no chance of getting off the ground unless there is real  leadership from the president.”
> 
> Hispanics voted overwhelmingly for  Mr. Obama in Tuesday’s election, and many in the GOP blamed a tough  stance on illegal immigration as part of the reason. 
> 
> Read more: Boehner opens door to 'comprehensive' immigration - Washington Times http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...#ixzz2Bz7xczjN

----------


## Polly Kong

> *countryboy wrote:*
> For most of us, it has nothing to do with racism Polly. Unless, as a  hispanic I am racist toward other hispanics. It is about a desire to  control our borders. What is a sovereign nation without borders? There  can be no progress towards "a pathway to citizenship" until we protect  our borders.
> 
> Are you actually equating porous borders with modernity? Sure sounds like it to moi.


Most people who take your position are non-Hispanic white nativists and for them yes it _is_ generally about racism. "The Mexicans are taking over our country" is a typical refrain. That's how they think of things: there are "Americans" (themselves) and "foreigners" (minorities). "This is America, speak English!" is another typical refrain of theirs I hear all the time. Are you really naive enough to believe that there's nothing discriminatory there?

Anyhow, no one here is contesting the idea that we need secure borders. We do. And, minus the drug cartels that we prop up with our legal firearms industry, we have them. Net immigration from Mexico has been either zero or negative for years. There is no illegal immigration problem to speak of today in this country. It is therefore past time for us to resolve the undocumented status of those millions of migrants already here for the sake of their families if nothing else. Passing the Dream Act or something very similar would go a long way toward resolving this issue. These people came here seeking a better life, not the ruination of America or whatever. They should have the opportunity to achieve that better life.

----------


## countryboy

> Most people who take your position are non-Hispanic white nativists and for them yes it _is_ generally about racism. "The Mexicans are taking over our country" is a typical refrain. That's how they think of things: there are "Americans" (themselves) and "foreigners" (minorities). "This is America, speak English!" is another typical refrain of theirs I hear all the time. Are you really naive enough to believe that there's nothing discriminatory there?
> 
> Anyhow, no one here is contesting the idea that we need secure borders. We do. And, minus the drug cartels that we prop up with our legal firearms industry, we have them. Net immigration from Mexico has been either zero or negative for years. There is no illegal immigration problem to speak of today in this country. It is therefore past time for us to resolve the undocumented status of those millions of migrants already here for the sake of their families if nothing else. Passing the Dream Act or something very similar would go a long way toward resolving this issue. These people came here seeking a better life, not the ruination of America or whatever. They should have the opportunity to achieve that better life.


Of course I'm not naive enough to believe racism doesn't exist. Are you naive enough to believe there isn't plenty of racism on your side of the aisle? But I'm also smart enough to know the vast majority of us who are against porous borders and illegal immigration, don't hold that position due to some ginned up bullshit as simplistic as, "the mesicans r takin' over". That's nothing more than bullshit propaganda driven by, again, *your* side of the aisle.

Are *you* naive enough to believe we don't have an illegal immigration problem? I don't believe you are. You've already demonstrated yourself to be much smarter than that. One need look no further than California. 

The Dream Act? Really? What benefit does amnesty and in-state tuition rates for illegals have? While at the same time charging United States citizens out-of-state tuition rates? ESPECIALLY during these times of high unemployment for our own citizens.

You and I both know what this is really all about Polly. The only ones fooled by your rhetoric are clueless ignorant leftist drones. 

Oh and by the way, this *is* America and people *should* speak English. What possible benefit could not speaking English have?

I'll give you this though, you did manage to squeeze quite a few leftist talking points into a relatively small posting.

----------

Agravan (11-15-2012),Irishman (11-12-2012)

----------


## patrickt

> They just opened the gates. The government does no American any good by doing this. All they care about is votes.


Nonsense. The government also recognizes that certain work has to get done and the deadbeats on welfare have no intention of doing it. How would you get the deadbeats on welfare to make beds in hotels, wash dishes, do gardening, pick farm produce, or sweat on a construction site? And, if you did get them, could you afford to stay in a hotel, eat in a restaurant, or buy veggies.

When I moved to Mexico a friend asked me if our McDonalds was like the ones in the U.S. My response was, "Pretty much, even down to the fact that almost everyone working in our McDonalds is Mexican." The last McDonalds I went into in the U.S. did not have a single non-Hispanic and most seemed to be Mexican.

I'm only 71 and we've had illegal immigrants from a variety of countries coming in for my entire life. I have no proof my relatives who came in from Ireland came in legally. Many who were rejected at Ellis Island, jumped ship in Canada and walked in. But, immigration has always been a handy scapegoat for politicians and deadbeats.

----------


## ptif219

> I consider this awesome news! I definitely think a path to citizenship is needed. This is a good sign for the prospects of comprehensive immigration reform this coming year!
> 
> Look, it really is time to stop trying to get rid of Latinos and get with non-racist modernity here. There are GOING to be more Latinos in this country as time goes on. It's a good thing. Diversity is not evil. It's time to embrace it.


  Rewarding law breakers will only bring more.  We know this from Reagan

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## ptif219

> Boehner tryin' to kiss up to the Hispexicans...
> 
> *Boehner on ‘Comprehensive’ Immigration Reform: ‘On An Issue This Big, the President Has to Lead’*
> _November 9, 2012 – Speaker of the House John Boehner (R-Ohio)  said “it’s time to get  the job done” when it comes to comprehensive  immigration reform, and  that President Barack Obama has to take the  helm_
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *Boehner opens door to ‘comprehensive’ immigration*
> _Thursday, November 8, 2012 -House Speaker John A. Boehner  said Thursday that his chamber will try to make progress on  “comprehensive” immigration reform — a nod to the growing power of  Hispanics, but a move that could produce a bloody battle within his own  party, depending on how far he pushes his troops._


  Hispanics vote for entitlements not immigration

http://www.dailypaul.com/262418/why-...big-government

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## ptif219

> Most people who take your position are non-Hispanic white nativists and for them yes it _is_ generally about racism. "The Mexicans are taking over our country" is a typical refrain. That's how they think of things: there are "Americans" (themselves) and "foreigners" (minorities). "This is America, speak English!" is another typical refrain of theirs I hear all the time. Are you really naive enough to believe that there's nothing discriminatory there?
> 
> Anyhow, no one here is contesting the idea that we need secure borders. We do. And, minus the drug cartels that we prop up with our legal firearms industry, we have them. Net immigration from Mexico has been either zero or negative for years. There is no illegal immigration problem to speak of today in this country. It is therefore past time for us to resolve the undocumented status of those millions of migrants already here for the sake of their families if nothing else. Passing the Dream Act or something very similar would go a long way toward resolving this issue. These people came here seeking a better life, not the ruination of America or whatever. They should have the opportunity to achieve that better life.


  The solution is stop illegals from getting work and keeping labor cheap and let them go home and come here legal.  If they can not get jobs they will leave

----------


## patrickt

> The solution is stop illegals from getting work and keeping labor cheap and let them go home and come here legal.  If they can not get jobs they will leave


So, who will do those jobs and if you pay a deadbeat on welfare to work as a maid in a motel will you be able to spend the night there?

If I didn't live in Mexico, I'd vote to send 10,000,000 deadbeats to Mexico and invite 10,000,000 workers to the U.S. We get enough illegal aliens from the U.S. now.

----------


## ptif219

> So, who will do those jobs and if you pay a deadbeat on welfare to work as a maid in a motel will you be able to spend the night there?
> 
> If I didn't live in Mexico, I'd vote to send 10,000,000 deadbeats to Mexico and invite 10,000,000 workers to the U.S. We get enough illegal aliens from the U.S. now.


  You make people work and stop the government handouts.  If they do not do their job the boss will firw them.

   It is time America gets back to taking pride in working and supporting themselves

----------


## Mainecoons

Polly, why do you think it is a good thing to import largely unskilled labor to compete with Americans in this highly distressed category of the work force?

Why do you think the outcome of basically rewarding lawbreaking, which is what illegal immigration is, will have any different effect than it did previously, namely to encourage still more lawbreaking?

Why do liberals, people like yourselves, want to put foreigners ahead of Americans instead of taking care of our own first?

----------

Agravan (11-15-2012),Roadmaster (11-15-2012)

----------


## Mainecoons

Patrick, deadbeats aren't coming to Mexico because there are no subsidies for them in Mexico.  You certainly know this, yes?

----------


## Kizzume

> Polly, why do you think it is a good thing to import largely unskilled labor to compete with Americans in this highly distressed category of the work force?
> 
> Why do you think the outcome of basically rewarding lawbreaking, which is what illegal immigration is, will have any different effect than it did previously, namely to encourage still more lawbreaking?
> 
> Why do liberals, people like yourselves, want to put foreigners ahead of Americans instead of taking care of our own first?


Your first two questions were really decent questions, but I really don't see Polly as wanting to put foreigners above citizens.  I'm still curious about her stance.

----------


## ptif219

> Your first two questions were really decent questions, but I really don't see Polly as wanting to put foreigners above citizens.  I'm still curious about her stance.


  No,  she just wants to reward law breakers

----------


## Polly Kong

> *countryboy wrote:
> *The Dream Act? Really? What benefit does amnesty and in-state tuition rates for illegals have?


The Dream Act only benefits the children of undocumented migrants and only if they prove themselves socially responsible first. It should be non-controversial. It was a Republican idea in the first place!!

(I do think there should be a general amnesty though for the sake of keeping families together. But that's unrelated to the Dream Act.)




> Are *you* naive enough to believe we don't have an illegal  immigration problem? I don't believe you are. You've already  demonstrated yourself to be much smarter than that. One need look no  further than California.


I gave you the statistical facts: net immigration from Mexico has been either zero or negative since at least 2009. We therefore do not have an illegal immigration problem anymore.

----------


## ptif219

> The Dream Act only benefits the children of undocumented migrants and only if they prove themselves socially responsible first. It should be non-controversial. It was a Republican idea in the first place!!
> 
> (I do think there should be a general amnesty though for the sake of keeping families together. But that's unrelated to the Dream Act.)
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you the statistical facts: net immigration from Mexico has been either zero or negative since at least 2009. We therefore do not have an illegal immigration problem anymore.


  Obama had to go around congress because it did not pass.  This means it should not have happened

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Roadmaster

> (I do think there should be a general amnesty though for the sake of  keeping families together. But that's unrelated to the Dream Act.)


Why if a person robs a bank should he not be punished for the sake of his family? They knew they were breaking the law when they came here illegal. Having children doesn't make them less guilty.

----------


## garyo

Look to Canada, they have a semi-successful health care program and a much more robust economy than we do and the reason is simple this liberal minded country does not allow illegal immigration and they will not provide free health care to anyone other than citizens nor will they dispense any type of welfare to anyone other than its citizens, so if that is racist count me in.

----------

Trinnity (11-15-2012)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Obama had to go around congress because it did not pass.  This means it should not have happened


He had no right to go around congress. That's why we elect people to have a say for us.

----------

Trinnity (11-15-2012)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Look to Canada, they have a semi-successful health care program and a much more robust economy than we do and the reason is simple this liberal minded country does not allow illegal immigration and they will not provide free health care to anyone other than citizens nor will they dispense any type of welfare to anyone other than its citizens, so if that is racist count me in.


Count me in too. I know some illegals here that worked under the table at a restaurant, got deported and was back within two weeks, all of them. They get government handouts and don't pay taxes. It's just not them it's companies that do this.

----------

garyo (11-15-2012),Trinnity (11-15-2012)

----------


## garyo

If you disagree with illegal immigration then the left that has no valid argument to support their agenda and cowardly calls you a racist because they have no legitimate reason, it only means votes.

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh and it only cost them the last time $20.00 to go to the hospital and have a child. Who in America as a citizen gets these rates? I can see why they will kill to cross the border. If you are an American without insurance the cost will be in the thousands and they will put a lean on your house until it's paid. Even with insurance it's a lot more than $20.00. We should adopt what Canada has and did it a long time ago.

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you disagree with illegal immigration then the left that has no valid argument to support their agenda and cowardly calls you a racist because they have no legitimate reason, it only means votes.


They are the ones racist. At least we stand up for all races here in America.

----------


## garyo

Oh, that wouldn't be PC and the Dems would lose votes, but the citizens of this country would see our national debt drop, job opportunities rise, annual incomes rise, healthcare costs drop, but the left is to stupid and blinded by entitlements to understand that they too are being deprived their birthright.

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't even understand libs. Do you know how many illegals will go into a persons house if they are on vacation and claim they bought the house? The people have to evict them and it can take up to 6 months. It happens all the time but the news doesn't show it. Obama has been after that  sheriff in Phoenix but he has common sense and listens to the desperation's of Americans. The only time it gets in the news is when it happens up north.

----------


## Mister D

> I consider this awesome news! I definitely think a path to citizenship is needed. This is a good sign for the prospects of comprehensive immigration reform this coming year!
> 
> Look, it really is time to stop trying to get rid of Latinos and get with non-racist modernity here. There are GOING to be more Latinos in this country as time goes on. It's a good thing. Diversity is not evil. It's time to embrace it.


Polly, diversity is obviously the cause of a great deal of turmoil around the world and in your own country. The idea that diversity benefits a society is _clearly_ false. Perhaps the only real beneficiary is big business which adds an ironic aspect to your comments in light of your Marxism. 

What I would like to know is why someone would "embrace" an idea that is so counter-intuitive?

----------

Trinnity (11-15-2012)

----------


## Mister D

Yeah, the influx of tens of millions of uneducated and unskilled migrants from countries with low average IQ is a great thing for the USA. OK they are becoming a new underclass but now we can get authentic Mexican cuisine almost anywhere. Isn't that what it's all about? I really hope we can get another 30 million Negroes. Look out world! The US is about to out-compete you all! 

In basketball...

----------

garyo (11-16-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

California will devolve into a third world country. Hollywood will have to move.

----------


## Dan40

> Look to Canada, they have a semi-successful health care program and a much more robust economy than we do and the reason is simple this liberal minded country does not allow illegal immigration and they will not provide free health care to anyone other than citizens nor will they dispense any type of welfare to anyone other than its citizens, so if that is racist count me in.



Canadians pay more out of pocket for health care expenses than the average American does.

Canadians spend 14.2% of their income on health care compared to 11.2% for Americans.

UHC, is not only NOT free, it is very expensive.  And crappy.

http://www.oecd.org/els/healthpoliciesanddata/oecdhealthdata2012-frequentlyrequesteddata.htm

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Polly Kong

> *ptif219 wrote:*
> Obama had to go around congress because it did not pass. This means it should not have happened


The Dream Act has not been enacted. It remains to be passed by Congress. The executive order of which you speak benefits the same group as the Dream Act, but is not the same as the legislation in question. It simply temporarily stays the deportation of the children of undocumented migrants. They can still be deported beginning in mid-2014 if legislation is not passed barring that from happening between now and then.




> *roadmaster wrote:*
> Why if a person robs a bank should he not be punished for the sake of his family? They knew they were breaking the law when they came here illegal. Having children doesn't make them less guilty.


There is a MASSIVE difference between a violent crime (robbing a bank) and a victimless offense (moving from one place to another without proper documents). As I've pointed out more than once on this thread already, illegal immigration as a significant social problem is now years in our past. Considering that it was a victimless trespass in the first place, whereas the forcible separation of families by the government would not be, it is time for forgiveness IMO.

----------


## philly rabbit

> For most of us, it has nothing to do with racism Polly. Unless, as a hispanic I am racist toward other hispanics. It is about a desire to control our borders. What is a sovereign nation without borders? There can be no progress towards "a pathway to citizenship" until we protect our borders.
> 
> Are you actually equating porous borders with modernity? Sure sounds like it to moi.


Both political parties are guilty, this is the important point.
Karl Rove and George Bush tried amnesty and it blew up in both their faces.
The only way you're going to severely curb illegals is to stop their social services and then you wont have to deport them, they'll deport themselves.
The government of Mexico has been a partner in this also and the U.S. fed has encouraged them.
But upholding the constitution and enforcing the immigration laws is a pipe dream under the current political system.

----------


## Mister D

> The Dream Act has not been enacted. It remains to be passed by Congress. The executive order of which you speak benefits the same group as the Dream Act, but is not the same as the legislation in question. It simply temporarily stays the deportation of the children of undocumented migrants. They can still be deported beginning in mid-2014 if legislation is not passed barring that from happening between now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a MASSIVE difference between a violent crime (robbing a bank) and a victimless offense (moving from one place to another without proper documents). As I've pointed out more than once on this thread already, illegal immigration as a significant social problem is now years in our past. Considering that it was a victimless trespass in the first place, whereas the forcible separation of families by the government would not be, it is time for forgiveness IMO.


Immigration (legal and illegal) remain a serious social problem as does the diversity you'd like us to embrace.

----------


## Dan40

> Look to Canada, they have a semi-successful health care program and a much more robust economy than we do and the reason is simple this liberal minded country does not allow illegal immigration and they will not provide free health care to anyone other than citizens nor will they dispense any type of welfare to anyone other than its citizens, so if that is racist count me in.


A follow up to my previous comment.

Out of pocket health care costs
1995--------------2011
Canada---16.0%----14.4%
France---07.6%----07.3%
Germany--10.0%----13.2%
UK-------10.9%----08.9%
USA------14.5%----11.8%

I left out Japan, they have UHC and the longest life span, but their out of pocket costs are 16.0% of their household income and they are in the process of dissolving their government.

Private pay for service or government Universal health Care doesn't change the cost to the average citizen by much.

but add in the taxes and the national debt of most UHC nations and we are in far, far, better shape.

Governments cannot play Doctor, ever, anywhere!

I have no argument in principle for any government to be the supplier of health care.  If the govt could do it better, and/or, cheaper, then I wouldn't care if the govt was in charge.  but governments, not ours, not anyone's, CAN supply health care EITHER better, or cheaper.

I am very against a system that supplies a product that is of lower quality at a higher cost.  And THAT IS govt health care.

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## garyo

I would gladly pay 16.1% for health care if we got rid of the illegal immigrates, but I'm sure we will be paying much more than that when Obama's debacle kicks in and we will still be supporting illegal immigrants, what a deal!!

----------


## Mainecoons

I'm not sure if I shared this on this board, but you all might be interested in how immigration works in Mexico.

To start with, if a visa holder/non citizen engages in any form of public political demonstration, they are quite likely to find themselves picked up rather quickly and dropped at the border and told to walk across north.

If one employs illegals who don't have the required visa for working, one is quite likely to find one's business confiscated and the illegals given a quick trip to the border and told to start walking. . . . north.

One can be stopped in Mexico at any time by any official and required to show one's visa.  If you don't have it, first stop is jail.  If you left it at home and have someone bring it in, you'll be let out but most likely with a stiff fine.  If you don't have one at all. . . .you guessed it, quick trip to border and walk north.

Being a legal immigrant is pretty easy in Mexico.  You have to show that you have an income not of Mexico and no police record.  No income. . .quick trip to border. . . you know the rest.

Immigrants in Mexico are not allowed to collect any form of welfare.  To vote, all Mexicans are required to have a photo ID so it is pretty hard to get one of those if you're an illegal.

I always find it interesting that the same folks who have the immigration system the U.S. should have, seem to think they should have the right to jump the border, work without visas and demonstrate in the streets waving Mexican flags.

----------


## Polly Kong

> *Mister D wrote:*
> Immigration (legal and illegal) remain a serious social problem as does the diversity you'd like us to embrace.


Net immigration from Mexico has been zero or negative since 2009. Last time I'm going to say that.

...And you say that diversity itself is a problem. How do you figure? What's wrong with it?

----------


## Dan40

> Net immigration from Mexico has been zero or negative since 2009. Last time I'm going to say that.
> 
> ...And you say that diversity itself is a problem. How do you figure? What's wrong with it?


Are you saying that net LEGAL immigration from Mexico has been zero since 2009?  (I doubt there is any truth in that)

Are you saying that net ILLEGAL immigration from Mexico has been zero since 2009?  ( Again , I doubt there is any truth to that statement)

Or are you saying there has been net zero illegal immigration across our border with Mexico since 2009?  (That I'm 100% certain, is NOT true)

What you are claiming is a lying liberal talking point.  There may be fewer illegals crossing over our border with Mexico.  But they still come every day and night.  And which Hispanic or other nation is their home nation is of no importance.  They are illegal and it is national stupidity to not control one's border.

----------


## Mister D

> Net immigration from Mexico has been zero or negative since 2009. Last time I'm going to say that.
> 
> ...And you say that diversity itself is a problem. How do you figure? What's wrong with it?


I'm not sure why you said it the first time. Immigration, both legal and illegal, remain a serious social problem. 


 :Rolls Eyes:  Out of all the conflicts across the globe how many stem from ethnic, racial, or religious differences? I'll bet virtually all of them. Diversity is a negative for any society. _At best_, it's an evil to be tolerated. Thankfully, our prosperity has kept a lid on our simmering racial problems. Again, why would you believe something that is so counter-intutive?

----------


## Polly Kong

...And on THAT note, this will be my final post. I know exactly what kind of people I'm talking to at this point. Not the kind who merit my attention.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> ...And on THAT note, this will be my final post. I know exactly what kind of people I'm talking to at this point. Not the kind who merit my attention.


well you're mighty thin skinned aren't you little lady?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Diversity is a problem because these people do not assimilate for various reasons.  One of those reasons being that people like you Polly and the left convince these uneducated people that the right hates them.  The right wants them to assimilate into the culture, adopt american ways, love THIS COUNTRY and not be a drain on it which they are because mexicans have been taught that gov't is the source of money and they spend considerable time learning how to use the system.  

We could continue on like this and go broke plus the resulting civil wars as they have in areas such as yugoslavia etc.   

or we can just do what the left wants and if the rest of us don't agree to your brand of 'kindness' (for anyone other than your own countrymen) then it's the highway for US.

----------


## Mister D

> ...And on THAT note, this will be my final post. I know exactly what kind of people I'm talking to at this point. Not the kind who merit my attention.


Sorry for disagreeing with you.  :Sad:

----------


## Polly Kong

Okay, I've decided that I was a bit hasty in proclaiming my intention to leave.

Still though, the whole case against diversity mentality really smacks of a racist attitude, IMO.

----------


## Calypso Jones

rethink your decision.  please.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well maybe we should get polly's definition of 'diversity'.   I'm sure it's something she 'feels'.

----------


## Dan40

> Okay, I've decided that I was a bit hasty in proclaiming my intention to leave.
> 
> Still though, the whole case against diversity mentality really smacks of a racist attitude, IMO.


You are welcome to leave and stay gone.  Intelligent thinking should allow you to see that it is not a matter of diversity or of racism.  It is a matter of having a nation with a secure border as all intelligent nations in the world DO.

Wandering through the wasteland of liberal brainwashing does not allow for intelligent thinking.

----------

countryboy (11-18-2012)

----------


## Mister D

> Okay, I've decided that I was a bit hasty in proclaiming my intention to leave.
> 
> Still though, the whole case against diversity mentality really smacks of a racist attitude, IMO.


The case against diversity is easy to make. The world is filled with conflicts caused by the very diversity you champion. Whether I am a racist or not is irrelevant (i.e. ad hominem).

----------

